# What kind of plow plane is this?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought something recently that I though was a simple, old plow plane:










Everything works, and is in pretty good shape. The plane is made by W. Greenslade of Bristol, and is virtually identical to this plane which sold on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-W-Greenslade-Bristol-Wood-Brass-Plough-Plane-/271484589384

When I brought the plane home, I discovered that the fence does not slide completely against the body of the plane (the eBay plane has a recess in the fence for the depth gauge). Also, the depth gauge cannot be extended down to the sold of the plane, which makes me wonder what it is for. The plane looks like a traditional rabbet plane to which a sliding fence and depth gauge has been attached.










In my pictures, the depth gauge is extended down as far as it will go.










I've been trying to picture how this thing works. The only time the depth gauge seems like it would be effective is if the plane were used to cut a rabbet in the end of a board. In fact, the swept cutting iron makes me wonder if this is not some sort of specialty rabbet plane with a variable fence.










Does this make sense? What kind of plane is this?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Or, just a movable Fillister plane?


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I did more research and I think it might be a sash fillister plane. Anybody agree?


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

If I want to sell this plane, would it hurt the value if i were to polish the brass and lightly clean the wood surfaces? How much might this plane be worth?


----------



## ZacharyD (Oct 2, 2009)

Brett, it is definitely a sash fillister plane. I use them quite often. It isn't a terribly valuable plane, probably $100 or so because it appears to be complete. You won't hurt the value if you clean the wood gently with paste wax and a rag. Never use abrasives or steel wool on a wooden plane.

If you want to learn how to use it, check out my article on the sash fillister. http://eatoncountywoodworker.blogspot.com/2012/11/how-do-you-use-sash-fillister.html


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

We call them moulding planes over here sometimes. The ones with lots of brass (steel with infill planes etc ) on them or the most hardware sell for the best prices.However you will understand most woodworkers and woodworking shops had large numbers of these in different patterns, blade and sole designs on them so they are not in a very limited supply or will be soon.LOL Alistair


----------

